

IntelliJ Idea for half the price - kossmac
http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/buy/index.jsp?BacktoSchool

======
moystard
I would genuinely be interested to hear what makes IntelliJ Idea better than,
let's say, Eclipse for example.

I know Eclipse is a bit slow, and sometimes buggy (mostly due to addons
installed on top of it), but it is also free, open source, and powerful. I
would thus be interested to hear about IntelliJ Idea.

